# Why can't pregnant ladies use camphor?



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

I have such dry hands during winter, and got this really nice hand cream from the Body Shop (Hemp Hand Protector). I just noticed (this was maybe the third time I've put on the cream) that it smells kinda camphor-y, so I washed it off because I know pregnant ladies aren't supposed to use camphor. I'm going to try to call the Body Shop company and ask them about the ingredients for sure (all it says on the tube is "fragrance"), and I'm not going to use it again until I know exactly what's in it. (It's such nice cream, though, lol! Oh well.)

Anyhow, my question is--why can't pregnant ladies use camphor anyway?? All I've seen is that we're not supposed to, but I don't know what the reason is. Anyone know??

Thanks!

God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Opps, I've never heard that. I've been using Vicks Vaporub lately for my cold. Actually, it was ok'ed by my doctor.


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

I've also been using vicks vapo-rub to help clear my stuffy preg. nose at night. It dosent have any warnings on the tub so I think its probably safe.
I don't know alot about essential oils but I do know that certain ones are safe to use when diluted but possibly unsafe when applied directly to your skin.


----------



## Proudmom (May 8, 2003)

I have the same cream, and I love it. I didn't realize that I shouldn't be using it. I have only applied a few times to my hands and feet.

Hopefully someone will tell us...

Proudmom


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Thanks for the responses, ladies! I am going to try to do some more research. I do feel better knowing that some of you have been safely using Vapo-Rub, though.









Proudmom, I didn't mean to worry anyone!







I'm not really sure if the cream actually has camphor in it; I just thought it might, because of the scent. (Wanted to be extra-cautious.) I might try to call the company tomorrow and ask them, since it's not listed on the label. If I call, I will try to post their answer.

Thanks, mamas!!

God bless,
icxcnika


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I have never heard that. My dr actually told me to try Mentholatum on my belly when It was getting so itchy and bumpy last pg. It seemed to really help soothe it. I just started using it again this time.


----------



## jenangelcat (Apr 17, 2004)

If you search for camphor or eucalyptus (which are both ingredients in Vicks) the links say to avoid these at the very least during the first trimester as they cross the placenta and can be toxic.

Jen


----------



## luniko (Sep 15, 2014)

*ms*

Hi moms I'm 24weeks pregnant and I've been using camphor since I was 14weeks and that I have read yo comments I'm kinda worried about my pregnancy. Will it affect my lil angel??
So stressed by yo comments


----------

